# Piracy stuff...



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Sucked this Hydropac down from Honolulu a few hours ago...

"HYDROPAC 2979/1Ø(61). 
WESTERN INDIAN OCEAN. 
PIRACY. 
QM M/V POLAR CONDUCTING MOTHERSHIP OPERATIONS IN 
ØØ-13S Ø5Ø-3ØE AT 3ØØ448Z DEC. VESSELS ARE 
ADVISED TO KEEP 1ØØ MILES CLEAR OF THS
POSITION AND TO EXERCISE EXTREME CAUTION. 
REPORTS TO UKMTO DUBAI, 
PHONE: OU QTP TTW EWQTN E-MAIL: UKMTO IM.AE. 
WM CAN CEL HYDROPAC 2974/1Ø.// "

Now.... maybe I'm a bit slow but wouldn't it be pretty obvious - if they have this info - how to fix the problem??????


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

The problem isn't with the Navy men it's with the governments behind them. I've no doubt that the lads on the ships would be delighted to do what's necessary, if only the lawyers and bureaucrats back home, the ones giving the orders, weren't holding them back. As it is, their hands are tied by red-tape. Can you imagine what would happen if a British or American warship did to the pirates what the Russian Navy did a few weeks ago (tie them all up on board their own ship and then blow it up and sink it)? They'd immediately get a court-martial for murder!


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I assumed 'Polar' was some beaten up old long liner or such... seems not...http://www.eunavfor.eu/2010/11/merchant-vessel-polar-now-anchored-off-the-somali-coast/


----------



## Chris Kisch (Oct 27, 2011)

Piracy, I'll give you Piracy 1973 style (Not this serious stuff of today), more like bum boats.

So the OM turns round to me at the bottom of the Malacca Straits (bunkering Singapore). "Kisch there are bum boats around" (Me- wot on earth is he talking about). "I don't want to hear that anyone has managed to get on board. Now I get the gist".

Ask for water on deck (Chief tells me to piss off)- I said the OM doesn't want any Bum Boat entrepreneurs or luscious girls with crabs on board. Tells me to piss off again. Eventually managed to get the third to put water on deck. 1000 tonnes of pressure per hour should do the trick, with 3 hose teams on deck pouring water into various craft.

Within 30 mins 4 bum boats had emptied contents (Seiko5s, music systems cameras, girls galore) into the Smoke Room. 

Coca Cola was an increasing used drink un the following days.......


----------

